# HDCP errors popping up suddenly...



## slickshoes

Hi guys, recently my 722k is reporting HDCP errors on certain things. I tried watching an episode of Entourage the other night, error popped up, couldn't watch it. There are also a few blues clues in my rentals area that have been watched before that are now reporting that error. What gives? I haven't tried the obvious pull power, reboot yet, just wanted to hear your thoughts.

Oh yeah, nothings been touched, cable, equipment wise either.


----------



## mdavej

Might have something to do with THIS.


----------



## Geronimo

mdavej said:


> Might have something to do with THIS.


It might if Blue's Clues is on HBO Comedy.

to the OP are you connected by HDMI, component, &&&&


----------



## mdavej

Blue's Clues is pretty funny. I just thought there may be a chance a few other HBOs would be affected if mistakes were made or we weren't getting the whole story. You never know, especially since nothing has changed on the OP's end.


----------



## slickshoes

HDMI > Onkyo 606 > Panny plasma 

Same setup I've had since Dish was installed about 2 years ago.


----------



## Geronimo

mdavej said:


> Blue's Clues is pretty funny. I just thought there may be a chance a few other HBOs would be affected if mistakes were made or we weren't getting the whole story. You never know, especially since nothing has changed on the OP's end.


Well if he uses HDMI it is unlikely that is the cause.


----------



## slickshoes

Well, power pull to reset did the trick, no more errors in the on demand blues clues downloads... I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## BillJ

HDMI is touchy. Every once in a while one of my HDMI connected TVs will fail to mate with the receiver (or the other way around). Usually shutting everything down and restarting will fix it but sometimes I have to reboot the receiver too.


----------



## crockett_18

Same problems here, all HBO and Moviemax channels I get the HDCP error message, the rest of the movies are ok.

So I should then just swap out my HDMI for Component Video and that should solve my problem?


----------



## jjlawyer

I had the same problem. I switched from HDMI to component and that worked. It also worked with hdmi when I took out the hdmi splitter used for the xbox 360. This all started a week ago.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

If you get the pop up message 860, HDCP error, with any type connection besides HDMI, please provide your TV model, receiver number, type of cable connection from the receiver to TV, and which TV the error pops up on. Thanks.


----------



## hdcl

I also started getting the HDCP error last night when trying to watch a DVRed episode of Boardwalk Empire. It says by device is not HDCP compliant, which it is. If I check system Info, it shows "Digital Video - Yes" and "HDCP - Yes". I have not tried power cycling the receiver yet. 

I will try the power reset and see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## sanagnos

Getting the hdcp error with hbo, won't even let me switch to the stations. Model - new Sony KDL-40BX420, receiver VIP612 DVR, HDMI connection. Tried power cycling, no luck. Switched to component and it works now. Other HDMI devices worked the whole time.


----------



## P Smith

hdcl said:


> I also started getting the HDCP error last night when trying to watch a DVRed episode of Boardwalk Empire. It says by device is not HDCP compliant, which it is. If I check system Info, it shows "Digital Video - Yes" and "HDCP - Yes". I have not tried power cycling the receiver yet.
> 
> I will try the power reset and see if that resolves the issue.


Just above your post, Ray did ask pertinent info about your setup. Do you understand how important for engineers/SW coders to know the data ?
So, please add it.


> If you get the pop up message 860, HDCP error, with any type connection besides HDMI, please provide your TV model, receiver number, type of cable connection from the receiver to TV, and which TV the error pops up on. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

sanagnos said:


> Getting the hdcp error with hbo, won't even let me switch to the stations. Model - new Sony KDL-40BX420, receiver VIP612 DVR, HDMI connection. Tried power cycling, no luck. Switched to component and it works now. Other HDMI devices worked the whole time.


You need provide your setup info ! The posts are just whining, not giving any input to fix the issue !


> If you get the pop up message 860, HDCP error, with any type connection besides HDMI, please provide your TV model, receiver number, type of cable connection from the receiver to TV, and which TV the error pops up on.


----------



## hdcl

P Smith said:


> Just above your post, Ray did ask pertinent info about your setup. Do you understand how important for engineers/SW coders to know the data ?
> So, please add it.


Yes, sorry about that. I figured I would post that information if the problem persisted.

Power reset seems to have resolved the issue. I have a VIP 722 HD Receiver hooked up directly to an Optoma HD-81 front projector via HDMI. Audio out goes to a separate Yamaha receiver via optical connection


----------



## Rhif Rhaf

I've been enjoying Dish HD for years. Since Jan 2010 I've been watching on a Panasonic 65S1, and upgraded to a 722 DVR receiver earlier this year. I 've been using all HDMI connections and cables, through an HDMI switcher. NO issues at all; could watch and record any channel I want. I constantly scan all channels on a DAILY basis, looking for new movies, shows, etc. On Saturday, Oct 8, I was about to watch Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows and saw this HDCP (890?) message for the very first time on this set. ALL nine of my HBOs are blocked! The strange thing is that, in another room, my other Panasonic plasma (an older monitor, model# ending in 7UK) displays them all just fine. It got the message once, and when I went into the Dish info menu, it had "yes" for both HDCP notations. When I got out of the menu, the older set was fine. The newer plasma, however, can't see HBO as of Saturday. Do I have to reconfigure my entire system BACK to component after investing in HDMI accessories? Why can't Dish send a firmware fix to the 722?


----------



## Frodo301

Have you tried to bypass the hdmi switch and connect directly to your tv? Noticed over on the 922 board a fix was to unplug the hdmi and plug it back in and use component. This apparently resets the handshake between the receiver and tv for hdcp. Don't know if it would work for the 722 but worth a try as a temp fix.


----------



## P Smith

Frodo301 said:


> Have you tried to bypass the hdmi switch and connect directly to your tv? Noticed over on the 922 board a fix was to unplug the hdmi and plug it back in and use component. *This apparently resets the handshake between the receiver and tv for hdcp*. Don't know if it would work for the 722 but worth a try as a temp fix.


Actually, each time when you connect HDMI cable to source/target the negotiation start from beginning. No resets or re-stating the connection. Absolutely new session.


----------



## JimD

P Smith said:


> Actually, each time when you connect HDMI cable to source/target the negotiation start from beginning. No resets or re-stating the connection. Absolutely new session.


It was my thread on the 922 forum wherein I stated that reseating either end of the HDMI cable will correct the situation. So will cold rebooting (disconnect/reconnect power) the 922 - but that is an onerous process.

Curiously, power cycling (via the power cord) the TV has NO EFFECT!

How is it that removing and restoring power from the TV is not seen as "starting a new session" on the HDMI cable, but disconnecting the HDMI cable and reconnecting it is? Do you know?

Not sure about the 722, but the 612 (so probably the 722 also) shows whether or not you currently need to clear this issue in the menu "System Setup/Diagnostics/Analysis/HDMI Test" Scroll the leftmost item "Disp. Info" up a few times to see "HDCP". The value of "hdcp_state" will be "ENCRYPTED" if you are allowed to watch shows requiring HDCP, or it will be "AUTH PENDING" if you are currently experiencing "the bug". In that case, cycle the HDMI cable connection.

This really needs to be fixed. I hate having to go around to the back of the entertainment center to unplug/replug a cable to be permitted to watch TV I am paying for!


----------



## jjkrueg

I'm getting that error on TV2 that's running via coax, why would I get this error without using HDMI?


----------



## jjkrueg

PM'ing to Ray, hopefully he can help.


----------



## P Smith

*



Do you know?

Click to expand...

* if I would have the source code ...


----------



## AVJohnnie

I think I’m getting a related issue though I’ve not seen the error message being described. What’s been happening lately (the last 3 weeks or so) is that audio will suddenly go away – while the picture continues to appear normally. Usually I can get the sound back by momentarily changing channels away and back again. Sometimes though, I must power off/on the TV in order to get the sound back again. I found that if I change my hookup from HDMI to a Component+R/L audio cable the problem goes away. I’ve tried several different HDMI cables (all of which work fine with other HDMI equipment I have) and I’ve updated the firmware in the TV (a Philips 37PF7320A) to the latest version offered by the manufacturer, but neither effort improved this issue. I’ve also connect other HDMI devices to each of this TV’s two HDMI ports, but the only device that is having this sound loss issue is the 622 receiver and then only if it is connected via HDMI.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions you might have to offer,


----------



## maitre2pitza

Here are some cuts from chat with level one tech:

Harry (ID: ABD): Effective on Wednesday, September 28, 2011, by 5:00 PM ET, DISH Network will launch the Digital Rights Management setting HDCP (High Bandwidth Digital Copy Protection) on all HBO channels.
Harry (ID: ABD): HDCP prevents the unauthorized copying of content by only allowing viewing on an HDCP-enabled TV. This setting has been added to both the HD and SD versions of the channel for customers using ViP set-top boxes with digital (HDMI) outputs.

Same mumbo from Level 2:

Natalie (ID: ERY): To comply with movie industry standards, DISH network, as well as all TV providers, must enforce content protection standards when required. This message indicates that your TV or connection is not HDCP capable. It is likely your TV was manufactured before industry standards required HDCP.
If you have an HDMI or DVI cable connecting your HDTV to your HD receiver, you can watch movies by switching cables: Plug in a component cable (red, green blue connectors) for video plus RCA red and white cables for audio. Then unplug your HDMI or DVI cable. Switching the cables is one option, switching the TV is another, or we can remove the subscription to help save you money.

What a choice, find the old cables which I probably threw away, trash the Monster HDMI that cost $$$$$$$ or just don't watch HBO anymore.

I've been with DISH since Charlie was answering the phone. I guess I'll have to answer the phone when FIOS calls. Sorry Charlie


----------



## Jim5506

I think you'll find that ALL carriers are doing the same thing that Dish is being forced to do with HBO, so switching providers will get you nowhere.

It is HBO who is pulling this string - mandating HDCP lock for its material.

I believe Dish, Direct, FIOS and the cable companies ALL must implement this.


----------



## Davenlr

Just wait until they start forcing 480i on the component connectors to go along with it.


----------



## klang

Davenlr said:


> Just wait until they start forcing 480i on the component connectors to go along with it.


This is what has confused me about the threads related to this issue. I thought the analog outputs were supposed to be down rezzed for copy protected material.


----------



## tampa8

maitre2pitza said:


> I guess I'll have to answer the phone when FIOS calls. Sorry Charlie


Post back and let us know how that works out with HBO on FIOS.


----------



## JimD

"Jim5506" said:


> I think you'll find that ALL carriers are doing the same thing that Dish is being forced to do with HBO, so switching providers will get you nowhere.


Unless, of course, your dish receiver had previously negotiated a working encrypted HDCP connection to this very same TV earlier in the day - and has for some reason now forgotten or unwittingly undone this. It may well be the case that other vendors are not having that particular problem.


----------



## Zalophus

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If you get the pop up message 860, HDCP error, with any type connection besides HDMI, please provide your TV model, receiver number, type of cable connection from the receiver to TV, and which TV the error pops up on. Thanks.


Ray-
*VIP612; 
*2011 Pano TCP50G25; 
*HDMI-612 to HDTV.
*HDCP Error "894" on playback of HBO recordings. Live play OK, and all other recordings playback ok.
*Component connection with HDMI unplugged is OK.


----------



## epokopac

klang said:


> This is what has confused me about the threads related to this issue. I thought the analog outputs were supposed to be down rezzed for copy protected material.


The analog outputs of cable or satellite TV set-top boxes, including receivers or DVRs, are sometimes improperly associated with the analog sunset.

In the United States, the FCC has a regulation, 47 CFR 76.1903, that explicitly prohibits the disabling of analog outputs on cable and satellite set-top boxes:

76.1903 Interfaces

A covered entity shall not attach or embed data or information with audiovisual content, or otherwise apply to, associate with, or allow such data to persist in or remain associated with such content, so as to prevent its output through any analog or digital output authorized or permitted under 
license, law or regulation governing such covered product.

Great document:

http://media.extron.com/download/files/whitepaper/analog_sunset.pdf


----------



## epokopac

http://media.extron.com/download/files/whitepaper/analog_sunset.pdf (if previou link gives you problems)


----------



## chouseman

I am also getting regular HDCP errors when attempting to view HBO movies. It began within the last several weeks. My 722k software version is L750.

Generally I have been pulling the plug on the 722k to fix the problem, but just now, I went to the "System Info Two" screen and verified that I have "Digital connection: yes" and "HDCP: yes". I left it on that screen for a minute or two as I paused to do something else - and when I exited out and tried to view the same HBO movie that was previously giving the HDCP error, it worked. I'm pretty sure that a week ago after I checked the System Info Two screen, I still had the HDCP error after leaving that screen.


----------



## SDWC

I received the 890 message for the first time today on my 722K on HBO as I was trying to set a recording. Pulled the HDMI cable, popped it back in, and was then able to set the recording. Next step will be to see if I can watch the recording later this evening.


----------



## MattE303

SDWC said:


> I received the 890 message for the first time today on my 722K on HBO as I was trying to set a recording. Pulled the HDMI cable, popped it back in, and was then able to set the recording. Next step will be to see if I can watch the recording later this evening.


Posting in the hopes of saving someone else the misery I just went thru this afternoon.

I just ran into the HDCP problem with HBO today. 722K connected to Mitsubishi WD-73838 via HDMI. No problems with HBO before, but today we started getting the 890 error (and "HDCP - No" in System Info). I called dish support and the CSR told me they had just thrown the switch for HDCP on HBO channels about 6 weeks ago "and it probably just carried over to our area in the last day or so". She told me the only thing I could do was switch to "RCA cables" instead of HDMI. I told her that was ridiculous, my TV is HDCP compliant, why couldn't I use HDMI? She just kept reading her script about using "RCA cables" over and over, so I gave up.

After reading some forum posts about HDCP problems, I tried a hard reset on the 722, but to no avail. I was sure my TV was HDCP compliant because the manual says it is, and we watch BluRay movies from a Sony BD player over HDMI all the time. I decided to sanity check by putting on a BluRay movie and......no picture on the Mits. Checked the TV in the bedroom that is connected to the same BluRay player (but via component cables) and it was working fine. I crossed my fingers and pulled the plug on the Mitsubishi (which I hadn't tried yet). When it came back up, picture from the BluRay player was now working, so I switched to the 722 and checked System Info. I now had "HDCP - Yes"! so changed to an HBO channel and no more error 890!!! 

Sure would have been nice if the CSR had known to suggest power cycling the receiver and the tv (but that wasn't in her scripts apparently, just "you have to use rca cables instead of HDMI" :nono2.


----------



## DonJuane

I wonder if anyone has resolved this or can suggest a resolution via a relatively inexpensive method. Recently I started receiving the Dish Network HDCP 890 errors and by no fault or changes which were made by me. I have a 720 dpi HDCP enabled video projector on the HDMI outlet of my 722 receiver and I also have the 3 component and 2 analog cables going out of my 722 receiver over to my HD "kitchen TV". For years I watched the kitchen TV all day and only powered on the HDMI projector for a few nights per week for movies. Now I cannot watch any premium TV (get dish 890 HDCP error") on the kitchen TV quite often (happens every few days). I believe this happens when the receiver reboots outside of my control and the projector is not turned on. 

I fix the problem by turning on the projector, waiting for it to warm up, then wait the 3 days (just kidding, 15 minutes maybe) for the receiver to reboot, then I turn off my projector and can watch the kitchen TV again. This is quite time consuming and wears out my projector bulb, something that I only need to use a few evenings each week.

How can I resolve this without having to constantly power on my HDMI/HDCP projector, reboot my receiver and then be OK until the next time that Dish somehow automatically recycles my receiver and the projector is not on when the receiver comes back up?

Can I add a HDMI splitter or something and route it to some device that is always powered on to stop this from happening after the recent changes at Dish that implemented that causes this constant 890 error? Thanks!


----------



## P Smith

turn off/on is a solution if you don't care how it done
a splitter with HDCP support is other very good solution (did we discuss it ? did we post models what works for us ?), but will cost you $20-50


----------



## dualsub2006

If you go the HDMI switch route, get a good one that comes with a power supply. I have a number of the Kinivo switches that Amazon sells and they work perfectly with my setup. 

I've tried every $7 - $15 switch that Amazon sells and they all have failed in very short order. These Kinivo switches have been flawless for months. 

3 port switch is $29 and the 5 port switch in $39. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dualsub2006

Here's the 3 port switch:

Kinivo 301BN Premium 3 port High speed HDMI switch with IR wireless remote and AC Power adapter - supports 3D, 1080p http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049S6ZUS/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_at_ws_us?ie=UTF8

A powered switch that is actually HDCP compliant *should* get you passed your problem, because when the receiver restarts the HDCP handshake would be made with the switch which should keep your other outputs active.

Try it, and if it doesn't work, send the switch back to Amazon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

